# Multi servo plug



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.thunderboltrc.com/tboltharness/


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for posting this. I'm always looking for new connectors.

Later,

K


----------

